# Gotta new position.. so I treated myself.. unintentionally.



## ClaireAvril (Nov 22, 2008)

oh MAC you're killing me

So I went to PATH MAC.. this store opens at 730 in the morning!!  I can't believe i can get my fix so early.. fabulous.












so i got

New York Apple l/s
Forged Rose metal x e/s
Cranberry e/s
Rougemarie nail laquer

tasty

c


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 22, 2008)

oooh all the reds and pinks, yummy!


----------



## kathweezy (Nov 22, 2008)

congratulation with ur new position.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats on the position and the haul!! Great stuff!!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Nov 22, 2008)

great haul!! i just did a look with cranberry & forged rose it's so pretty!! 

congrats!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 22, 2008)

I know!!! I couldn't believe that they're opened that early!!! Congrads on the new position!!! Have fun with your new goodies!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmizlynnax* 

 
_great haul!! i just did a look with cranberry & forged rose it's so pretty!! 

congrats!_

 
thanks!
ooo nice.. i need to get some ideas with cranberry.. 
had it a while ago.. didn't really use it then it spontaneously exploded in my makeup bag.  I swatched it again and had to have it.

hope you put your look online?!?!?

C


----------



## dictator (Nov 23, 2008)

gorgeous! can't wait to see what you do with these items~.


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! love pinks


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

nice haul, enjoy it


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice Haul.  You went to the one by Royal Bank Plaza/TD Centre etc.?  I never knew it opened so early.  I will have to go there as I am in the office so early it is not even funny.  Nothing like starting off the day with new MAC purchases.

Enjoy!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 9, 2008)

nice haul! and congratulations!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 9, 2008)

That l/s looks so rich and pretty.


----------

